# Ex wife engaged



## nson (Aug 18, 2015)

Married for 8 years, I got divorced a few months ago and i found out that my ex wife is already engaged to her ex boyfriend. Apparently she was cheating on me, that doesn't make any sense to me. She got engaged to an ex boyfriend, she dated this guy before me. My first reaction was i got real mad but now i'm feeling better because i'm sure that my former spouse was a *****!


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Odds are against them making it to marriage.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

here is a great idea for an engagement gift....buy the book affair proof your marriage and then inside the cover write...."congratulations and hope this works for you didn't for me".

package it real nice and drop it off.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Send a male stripper to the event with the words "Mr Next" painted on his chest.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

This is awesome. Put up the kids and get the popcorn ready because when that marriage falls apart it's going to be a full blown fireworks show lol


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Send him a pack of generic antibiotics with a "just in case" note.


----------



## nson (Aug 18, 2015)

Pluto2 said:


> Send him a pack of generic antibiotics with a "just in case" note.


I won't waste my time LOL



gouge_away said:


> Odds are against them making it to marriage.


Why do you think that?



Xenote said:


> here is a great idea for an engagement gift....buy the book affair proof your marriage and then inside the cover write...."congratulations and hope this works for you didn't for me".
> 
> package it real nice and drop it off.


OK! :grin2:



marduk said:


> Send a male stripper to the event with the words "Mr Next" painted on his chest.


:grin2:



Wolf1974 said:


> This is awesome. Put up the kids and get the popcorn ready because when that marriage falls apart it's going to be a full blown fireworks show lol


Thank GOD i didn't have any kids with her! No Kids! :grin2:


----------



## warshaw (Jul 31, 2015)

gouge_away said:


> Odds are against them making it to marriage.


Why does that matter?


----------



## honeysuckle04 (Jan 25, 2011)

I might have missed where you found out about it but that is one of my nightmares, for lack of a better term. Mind if I borrow some of the ideas here for when it happens?


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

Xenote said:


> here is a great idea for an engagement gift....buy the book affair proof your marriage and then inside the cover write...."congratulations and hope this works for you didn't for me".
> 
> package it real nice and drop it off.


I LOVE this. I'm quite sure the next little piece of sh!t my ex will add to the sh!t sandwich that is his already moving in with his AP a little over a month after our divorce was final is this. He insisted he wouldn't rush into moving in with her, and now he insists he won't rush into engagement and marriage. Please. She's got him by the short hairs and she's twisting them. Fat, ugly, stupid, trollish women must be freaks in bed, because they're at least smart enough to know that's all they have to offer.

But I digress. Sorry about this. As others have said, that marriage has about a zero percent (three, really), chance of succeeding. It's good you already recognize her for what she is and seem in good position to kick some grass over that sh!t and move on. Obviously, I'm still wallowing in mine.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

As you said, it's a good thing you don't have any kids with her. Which means you can now work on why it's such a big deal for you and move on from this. 

My ex wife married the guy she met while we were still married and living together a week after our divorce was final. It wasn't surprising to me (I had given it at least 2 months before she married him) and my only concern was about my kids well-being.

As long as he treats my kids well, all is fine.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Wolf1974 said:


> This is awesome. Put up the kids and *get the popcorn ready* because when that marriage falls apart it's going to be a full blown fireworks show lol


[URL="[/URL]


----------



## warshaw (Jul 31, 2015)

Wolf1974 said:


> This is awesome. Put up the kids and get the popcorn ready because when that marriage falls apart it's going to be a full blown fireworks show lol


Why do failed marriages become full blown fireworks shows?

I've never seen that happen before and I've been to lots of fireworks shows so I would know what to expect.


----------



## nson (Aug 18, 2015)

honeysuckle04 said:


> I might have missed where you found out about it but that is one of my nightmares, for lack of a better term. Mind if I borrow some of the ideas here for when it happens?


Ok of course!



Nomorebeans said:


> I LOVE this. I'm quite sure the next little piece of sh!t my ex will add to the sh!t sandwich that is his already moving in with his AP a little over a month after our divorce was final is this. He insisted he wouldn't rush into moving in with her, and now he insists he won't rush into engagement and marriage. Please. She's got him by the short hairs and she's twisting them. Fat, ugly, stupid, trollish women must be freaks in bed, because they're at least smart enough to know that's all they have to offer.
> 
> But I digress. Sorry about this. As others have said, that marriage has about a zero percent (three, really), chance of succeeding. It's good you already recognize her for what she is and seem in good position to kick some grass over that sh!t and move on. Obviously, I'm still wallowing in mine.


Yes i'm moving on, life goes on!



06Daddio08 said:


> As you said, it's a good thing you don't have any kids with her. Which means you can now work on why it's such a big deal for you and move on from this.
> 
> My ex wife married the guy she met while we were still married and living together a week after our divorce was final. It wasn't surprising to me (I had given it at least 2 months before she married him) and my only concern was about my kids well-being.
> 
> As long as he treats my kids well, all is fine.


Sorry to hear about that.



warshaw said:


> Why do failed marriages become full blown fireworks shows?
> 
> I've never seen that happen before and I've been to lots of fireworks shows so I would know what to expect.


What do you mean "fireworks"?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

warshaw said:


> *Why do failed marriages become full blown fireworks shows?*
> 
> I've never seen that happen before and I've been to lots of fireworks shows so I would know what to expect.


Because one of the highest rate of martial failures come from relationships that start as affairs....... which this one does. So it's highly highly likely this will also end in divorce. Karma is a ***** that way hence the sit back and wait for it to happen :laugh:


----------



## warshaw (Jul 31, 2015)

nson said:


> What do you mean "fireworks"?


No clue, I was quoting another poster who compared failed marriages to fireworks. I too, failed to make the association between the two seemingly unrelated terms.


----------



## nson (Aug 18, 2015)

Wolf1974 said:


> Because one of the highest rate of martial failures come from relationships that start as affairs....... which this one does. So it's highly highly likely this will also end in divorce. Karma is a ***** that way hence the sit back and wait for it to happen :laugh:


I agree with you totally LOL!


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Nson.... I know it stung you a bit at first but as others have said, the chance of them working out

are about the same as me being a Presidential candidate in 2020. Be glad no kids, I didn't either with

my XW, Window Cork. Have you thought about sending a sympathy card to the POSOM? Add on it...

guess you don't learn lesson first time around huh? Within six weeks from our D final,

XW invited me to her apartment, "will be alone all weekend, am making your fav homemade

dish, stop by if you want to".... FF six weeks and she was engaged to a guy 500 miles away.

I don't know if she had even met him beforehand. Either way I LMAO. The guy was in his 50s,

claimed to be a pilot but the pic a friend sent me was him in a go-cart with a headset on. 

His name.... Ray Ray.... NOT Ray but.... Ray Ray. I swear I'm not making this up LOL

But did it bother me for a few minutes, it did. But I had moved on.... 

The hardest part is realizing.... at the end of your M it was virtually meaningless. Such a few cry from

when you said those "I dos" Hang in there.... those two are PERFECT for each other.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Send them some cash. Maybe 50 if you can spare it. Put a note in to him.

Thank you from the bottom of my heart! I didn't think I'd ever be rid of her. Most of the others didn't hang around long enough to marry her. 

The good thing about her she is a great swallower though!


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Marc878 said:


> Send them some cash. Maybe 50 if you can spare it. Put a note in to him.
> 
> Thank you from the bottom of my heart! I didn't think I'd ever be rid of her. Most of the others didn't hang around long enough to marry her.
> 
> The good thing about her she is a great swallower though!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: that says a mouthful!


----------

